# 6mm Perspex Doors



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

I know that there will somebody out there that's tried it.

6mm Perspex/Polycarb/etc sliding doors on a 3x2x2 wooden viv? There is going to be a Dumeril's Boa in it. my main concern is would there be enough flex in perspex doors for a dum to bend them and escape/get stuck?


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

i used to use perspex when i use to build my own vivs and before i found a good glass cutter.... i have my 7 foot burm with perspex doors and it and they were fine... he used to give them a good run for there mnoney but he was always in the viv when i woke up in the morning lol


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

hi Paulasworm,

I personally wouldn't use perspex because i don't like the weight and it scratches.

But then again, a lot of people on here that do use it!

Actually is there a new type that is now out??? As people are using it so much?

What is your advantage for using it? Is it because you can cut it yourself?


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

fourdown said:


> hi Paulasworm,
> 
> I personally wouldn't use perspex because i don't like the weight and it scratches.
> 
> ...


In all honesty it's cost. The nearest glass cutting people to me are having a bit of a laugh with their prices. I used some for the doors on the gex temporary viv but am now looking to self-build something that will have vivs to house our entire collection.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

just got some 4mm typ and im having trouble cutting it. any ideas?


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Paulusworm said:


> I know that there will somebody out there that's tried it.
> 
> 6mm Perspex/Polycarb/etc sliding doors on a 3x2x2 wooden viv? There is going to be a Dumeril's Boa in it. my main concern is *would there be enough flex in perspex doors for a dum to bend them and escape/get stuck?*


yes!

see my thread about my pastel boa, thats exactly what she has done twice, also we have had the white sided rat escape from a viv with perspex doors a couple of times.

perspex only really works with fat snakes lol


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Paulusworm said:


> In all honesty it's cost. The nearest glass cutting people to me are having a bit of a laugh with their prices. I used some for the doors on the gex temporary viv but am now looking to self-build something that will have vivs to house our entire collection.


Glass is so much cheaper than perspex or at least where I am it is, I have built 2 4x2x2 vivs and the glass cost me £15 per viv for 4mm but not toughened, and then for my 6x3x3 it cost me £30 for toughened

If I could id get you some cut and send it down lol


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

That is so cheap. I rang round for hours before, and near me the cheapest place was about 45-50 quid for a diy viv that is pretty much a 4x2x2.


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention paul, I tried to use some acrylic glass stuff before and I totally destroyed it, was 20 quid down the drain, but then I realised it was my own fault, so if you do go for something like this, just pay attention to the fitting/cutting instructions lol.


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have been using perspex with a corn for about 12 months now. I bought it on ebay search acrylic sheet as perspex is just a brand name. I was amazed at how clear it really is, i was expecting some slight clouding but it is as clear as glass. Scratching hasnt been an issue snakes dont have sharp claws like a lizard. 

If you get a good overlap between the two sheets say 4 inches then there is no chance of escape. My corn has tried and failed. for cutting the company on ebay will do it for free or use a hacksaw, just go slow to avoid melting as that clogs the blade. 

The only problems are you cant use a traditional glass lock without causing severe scratching. If you need a lock you need glass, i use a rubber wedge which works fine. 

The other problem is if the snake can bend it but it seems pretty resiliant to me. There isnt much flex i have tried pushing it to slide my hand through and cant but like i say i use quite a lot of overlap between the two sheets.


----------

